
NewsCred: Just How Trustworthy is Your Favorite Blog? - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/12/newscred-just-how-trustworthy-is-your-favorite-blog/
======
kyro
Congrats on getting TC'd, guys. Hopefully you'll make millions of users
'happy,' and not just 100.

Referring to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=187046>

------
shafqat
Thanks! The first thing I was about to do was post a link on Hacker News, but
you beat me to it. I guess it goes without saying, thanks to everyone here for
all the help/support/fun over the past few months. We'll chronicle the
experience (its been a crazy past few days) soon.

------
thorax
'grats guys.

